# Updated Roster



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is the latest roster:

House/Hart/Cook
Slay/Benjamin/Robinson
Wallace/Kapono/Smith
Okafor/Ely/Hunter
White/Drobjnak/Brezec/Sampson

RealGM.com had Sean Marks w/ the Bobcats, but I couldn't find it anywhere else.

Regardless, it looks like it's going to be long season for Charlotte.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You know its going to be a long season when Tamar Slay starts at SG for your team...


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> You know its going to be a long season when Tamar Slay starts at SG for your team...


Drewbs you have to be patient. This team is just an expansion team. They will get their due in another 2 years.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Here is the latest roster:
> 
> House/Hart/Cook
> ...


The Spurs re-signed Sean Marks just recently.

Spurs re-sign Sean Marks 

Anyways, anyone know what's the deal with Marcus Fizer?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Updated Roster*



> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> 
> 
> The Spurs re-signed Sean Marks just recently.
> ...


The only thing I've heard about him at all this summer is a little tidbit from an ESPN chat this week, and it wasn't exactly informative. I believe it was Marc Stein who said something along the lines of "... as for Fizer, I haven't heard a peep about his plans."


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Why don't the Bobcats go after Rodney White? He will come cheap, and can score.


----------



## Manchild (Aug 15, 2004)

Can Kapono or Wallace play guard


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Personally, I can't wait to watch the Bobcats play....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Manchild</b>!
> Can Kapono or Wallace play guard


I think Wallace could guard a SG. They should start at the 2/3 spots, easily the best wing players on he roster.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

On the Bobcats official site, these are the guys who are under contract...

PG: Jason Hart...Eddie House...Omar Cook
SG: Gerald Wallace...Tamar Slay...Corey Benjamin
SF: Jason Kapono...Theron Smith...Bernard Robinson
PF: Emeka Okafor...Melvin Ely...Brandon Hunter
C: Jahidi White...Jamal Sampson...Primoz Brezec


----------

